#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Αρχεία βιβλιοθηκης (επιπλα - αυτοκινητα - φυτα και hatces)

## pankol23353

μηπως γνωριζει κανείς που μπορω να βρω αρχεία "Βιβλιοθήκης" και hatches ? για Αutocad 2000 - 2006 ?

----------


## Xάρης

Το αναζήτησες στο διαδίκτυο και δεν βρήκες τίποτα;

----------

